# Am I pregnant?



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am currently on my 2ww. I had my first IUI/Gonal F at QMC for what was rteally a case of 'unexplained' infertility. I amd now CD24. My period is due to arrive on Friday 3rd October. I was told that if it hadn't come by Monday 6th then to do a test. I have done something very bad ... I had a couple of clear blue testers in my draw and so tested for some mad reason on Saturday 27th. It was negative. I have just done another test with the other CLEARBLUE tester, as my boobs are slightly tender, and I have a cross!!!! Could this be a false positive? I am having kittens here. There is a definate cross. Could the trigger shot have returned to my system some how? So want it to be real but don't want to get my hopes up.




AM xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

When did you have your trigger shot hun? Do you remember the dose?

Hope it's good news for you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Thanks for replying to me. I'm shaking ... just got my medical pack out - I kept the box!

I administered Ovitrelle on Thursday 16th September at 10pm and was inseminated on  Saturday 18th at 10am. The box says 250 micrograms/0.5 ml.

I did a clear blue test (curiosity really about the hcg trigger making you test positive) on Thursday 23rd. There was a faint positive. I presumed it was the trigger shot. I did another test Saturday 25th and it was negative. I cried my eyes out thinking it hadn't worked then tonight have done another 2 clear blue tests and they are boh giving me a faint blue cross, within 2 minutes!

What do you think?

AM xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi AMC, 

I have been wondering how you have been getting on? Good to see you having tx now after all your ups and downs. 


Well the usual dose of the trigger can take up to 14 days to leave your system but, if you have seen it go from positive to negative and back again it's not likely to be that so, without getting your hopes up too high, I would say it seems very likely to me that you're pregnant! 

I would reccomend laying off the pee sticks now until Wednesday and then retesting with another Clear Blue. Although it's not a fool proof method, if it's a real BFP you might see a more positive positive (i.e. darker cross or line come up quicker), and you can be certain all the trigger has left your system by then. 

Hope that helps.



C~x


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, will hold fire til then! 

Will be in touch very soon.

Lots of love, AM xxx


----------



## sunsneezer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi

I know it must be hard waiting until the recommended test date but try to hang in there until then!  Good luck.  

I didn't realise that the hcg could stay in the system for 14 days!

Your test day is the day before mine!  All the best.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with the others.....I'd hold off testing again until your official test day.

The HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days and if test early, may result in false positive.  I've used 250 mcg of Ovitrelle on most of my IVFs and been told the same.  If you did the trigger injection on 16 Sept then in theory it should definitely be out of your body by tomorrow.  Trigger on 16 Sept would've meant ovulation around 18 Sept so you're 12dpo today.

When you did the test that was negative, was that also a Clearblue...ie were all the tests you've done the same brand with the same sensitivity....and have you been doing them using first morning pee ?

I really would try to wait until your official test day to ensure you get an accurate result without the additional worry of wondering whether it's real or not......fingers crossed the crosses are nice and dark when you test next !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lots of luck for OTD AM  

Come join the 2ww testers thread hun......everyone's lovely and will make you very welcome.

*SEP/OCT 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158127.90

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Loads of luck for tomorrow AMC 

C~x


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh My Goodness 

Good luck for your testing im   its BFP xxxx

Love Marie 

xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks girls. Nite xxx


----------

